

Nerd Attention Deficit Disorder - mooreds
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/nadd/

======
oxalo
Read through the article and found myself nodding in agreement with a lot of
the points. Read the first comment. The commentor mentions adding 512MB of RAM
to his.. wait WHAT? 512MB? Oh the comment is from 11 years ago... the post was
written in 2003...

If the internet of '03 could be described as 'rapid-fire content,' what can
possibly describe the internet of today?

